# Vudu Shrimp



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Just recieved 12 packs of the Vudu shrimp. Has anyone had any experience with these and how can you rig these things without a popping cork? Good looking baits.


----------



## Belhaven (May 18, 2013)

I free-line them, and they work great. Caught 29 trout in 2 hours with ONE Vudu shrimp a few days ago. Jerk them and they will tend to take them on the pause.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been wanting to try vudu shrimp. But I have not found any place that sells them. If any body knows of a place that sells them in pensacola or Baldwin county I would appreciate the info.


----------



## Belhaven (May 18, 2013)

J&M Tackle in Orange Beach has them


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nevermind, figured it out AND made them weedless. casting well and no pooper corks.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Were can you get these in pensacola?


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

down under dive shop in gulf shores has them. they also carry another style with a larger shrimp and different hook set up(another brand). they have great action.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*egret baits*

I get mine online here http://egretbaits.com/ This is where they are manufactured I believe. No sales tax an the shipping rate is much better than most mail order tackle suppliers.
The site shows they are out of stock right now, but get on their email list and they will notify you when a supply is ready. You can email them and ask about this.
These things sell out very soon after the email alert goes out.


----------

